# Audio editing software



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm trying to find some type of software to split audio tracks. More specifically I need to eliminate the music and get the vocals from some songs I'm planning for a new 3 -axis build. I've tried singing myself on one track and it was a disaster. The vocals would not synch up with the music. Anybody have any suggestions? I already have Audacity and Wave Pad which won't do what I'm trying to do. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

trying to extract accapella tracks from already mixed songs is a bit of luck & voodoo..

phase cancellation might work, which requires the instrumental version of the song.
center channel extraction in Audacity might work..but its all hit n miss.
finding the studio master stems (separate parts) is rare but happens.

some pop & rap songs release the actual accapella to retail.

what songs are you using?


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Not exactly sure yet. I have it narrowed down to about 20 choices.............Still in the planning stages to see if this will work or have to go another route


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

I use Gold Wave to edit my audio and VSA to run my 3 axis skulls. I listen to a song while wearing headphones and speak the words into an audio track. I use my spoken audio track to set the "voice" track in VSA and then replace my voice track with the actual music....it works fairly well.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

After some searching and just plain old dumb luck, I found a website that will do exactly what I want. I've done 2 songs so far and pleased with the results. I will post some video and you all can give me some feedback. 
It is a pay per song deal as the software isn't available for purchase. I was able to do 2 songs in about 1 hour. From upload of the song to loading it to a VSA routine. It is super easy to use also. 
Here is the link if you're interested https://phonicmind.com/


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is the video.
The process is pretty easy. It is a pay per song service which I don't think the prices are that bad considering what this does. This video is kind of long, it has 2 songs in it.
Let me know what you think.
Hope you all enjoy it .
Here is the link for the website https://phonicmind.com/
The squeaking is my office chair...........


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Audio Editing Software Update*

Just a quick update


bfjou812 said:


> After some searching and just plain old dumb luck, I found a website that will do exactly what I want. I've done 2 songs so far and pleased with the results. I will post some video and you all can give me some feedback.
> It is a pay per song deal as the software isn't available for purchase. I was able to do 2 songs in about 1 hour. From upload of the song to loading it to a VSA routine. It is super easy to use also.
> Here is the link if you're interested https://phonicmind.com/





bfjou812 said:


> Here is the video.
> The process is pretty easy. It is a pay per song service which I don't think the prices are that bad considering what this does. This video is kind of long, it has 2 songs in it.
> Let me know what you think.
> Hope you all enjoy it .
> ...


----------

